# Round UP



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a crackdown on illegal immigrants at the moment... 4 Filipinos had their house raided last night and all are in the immigration center now waiting to be deported. They had visa stamps however they were not registered as the visa was bought on the black market.. they paid $2500 each to someone in the inside for the stamp.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

getting more and more like the UK every day xxxxxx



MaidenScotland said:


> There is a crackdown on illegal immigrants at the moment... 4 Filipinos had their house raided last night and all are in the immigration center now waiting to be deported. They had visa stamps however they were not registered as the visa was bought on the black market.. they paid $2500 each to someone in the inside for the stamp.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at least in the Uk they get a chance to stay here they will be out the minute the Filipino embassy coughs up the money for their flight.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Its the people that sell the stamps, visa, passports etc that should be locked up. 

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> Well at least in the Uk they get a chance to stay here they will be out the minute the Filipino embassy coughs up the money for their flight.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes they should Micki.. update there are now 27 Filipinos in jail awaiting their visas to be checked out.


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes they should Micki.. update there are now 27 Filipinos in jail awaiting their visas to be checked out.


It seems odd that its only Filipinos being deported :S


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am sure it is not just Filipinos but I only know about them through my contact with the Filipino embassy.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Maiden, did you get my PM????



MaidenScotland said:


> I am sure it is not just Filipinos but I only know about them through my contact with the Filipino embassy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No Micki I didn't


----------

